# My Strawberry Soapcake Loaf :)



## Lenimae (Mar 10, 2013)

This was my very first attempt at making a "pretty" M&P soap loaf. Please let me know what y'all think!! :-D


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 10, 2013)

I think it's beautiful. It looks like a strawberry shortcake. Love the jelly roll in the middle.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Mar 10, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## deb8907 (Mar 10, 2013)

Oh that looks great!  Nice job and I know it took patience!


----------



## lsg (Mar 10, 2013)

Very pretty soap.


----------



## candledoll (Mar 10, 2013)

Wow!!


----------



## ruby61 (Mar 10, 2013)

It looks great!


----------



## Badger (Mar 10, 2013)

That looks wonderful!  I have no idea how you did the swirl, but it is very well done


----------



## Lenimae (Mar 10, 2013)

Thank you all so very much!  needed to post this...needed a bit of praise to know that it would be worth the patience & frustration to make another, lol! 

@ Badger... I made a separate soap first before making the loaf. I used the "jelly roll" technique, set the roll aside & when I was ready too pour the loaf I set it in the mold, poured to cover the entire roll and then started whipping up the top...holy crap...quick like a bunny...mess EVERYWHERE...steam coming out of ears!! Yeah, it was quite the process and I'm not sure if I wanna do it again, haha!! 

Thanks again everyone!!


----------



## hlee (Mar 10, 2013)

Looks great! Now I'm hungry.:smile:


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 10, 2013)

Wow, you are really talented at this!


----------



## dianne70 (Mar 10, 2013)

It is absolutely beautiful


----------



## lisamaliga (Mar 14, 2013)

Awesome looking! I'm particularly impressed w/ the fact that it's your first attempt!


----------



## Mommysoaper (Mar 15, 2013)

Looks absolutely beautiful and edible!  Great job!


----------



## Maythorn (Mar 15, 2013)

Oh, gosh really pretty!  Those should sell like hotcakes (if you sell them).


----------



## Lenimae (Mar 18, 2013)

lisamaliga said:


> Awesome looking! I'm particularly impressed w/ the fact that it's your first attempt!


Thank you so much! I gotta tell ya, I was both shocked & impressed that I managed to pull this off as well, lol!! All of the different steps were literally thrown together in a complete panic. Never enough time to play with M&P! And omg, you should have seen my kitchen in the end...soap blobs, drips & splatters EVERYWHERE!!!:shock:


----------



## liafrank (Mar 18, 2013)

I love that red that you got for the center. What kind of colorant did you use for that?


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Mar 18, 2013)

I agree with hlee! Yum, it looks good enough to eat!


----------



## BotanicalWitch (Mar 21, 2013)

Wow you were able to do that w/ MP You may have made me a believer and may try it out ;-)


----------



## Lenimae (Mar 22, 2013)

liafrank said:


> I love that red that you got for the center. What kind of colorant did you use for that?



Thanks! It's just a plain "red" liquid colorant. I actually didn't purchase it myself. It was given to me & it's got soapcrafters.com on the bottle.


----------



## ManyMoons (Apr 29, 2013)

*I'm in awe...*

That is absolutely GORGEOUS! :clap:


----------



## Ancel (Apr 29, 2013)

Oh, that looks great! So sweet, and so much work  Well Done!! Thanks for sharing the photos!


----------



## Mona719 (Apr 29, 2013)

That looks so freaking amazing!!! I want it!


----------



## WallFlower (Apr 30, 2013)

Wow! That is too cool! It does look like a strawberry jelly roll! Very nice


----------



## Mimi67 (Apr 30, 2013)

That looks beautiful


----------



## theath2010 (May 3, 2013)

That is amazing looking. I especially like the look of strawberries dripping down the side. It makes me want to eat dessert !


----------



## OHello (May 3, 2013)

Looks gorgeous!  Wish I could smell it


----------



## Lenimae (Jul 1, 2013)

Awwwwe.. WOW! Thank you all so very much!!  Unfortunately I haven't soaped for a while now. :-( Going through reno's and very busy with our woodworking/finishing carpentry business... among other things. Reading all of this is reeeeally making me miss all of my soapy fun!! I'll be getting back at it soon I'm sure. Thanks again, much love to you all!!!


----------

